# Video: Wild Thing, another precision drop.



## Ekka (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, what I did here was used the clinometer to get tree ht, came down from the top of the tree by the length of the yard, compensated for the butt landing away from the trunk and fit this multi leadered ironbark in the sweet spot.

The thing that worried me was having to cut so close below the unions and some were included plus there was a large one going out the back.

I made sure the pull rope went thru the 3 extremities to ensure a good catch.

Anyway, 1.45mins and 9.01mb wmv


www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/wild_thing.wmv


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 24, 2006)

Good drop!just fit in ehh, i bet it got the heart racing...


----------



## Ekka (Aug 24, 2006)

I swear if it wasn't for the device I wouldn't have called that shot but man, it never lies, bloody accurate.

3 times I checked and looked up and thought, no way but the numbers were saying otherwise.

I've pulled off some really neat ones with it, paid for itself no worries.

I guarantee that any other crew would have rigged that, or felled it in sections one leader at a time.

Hey, it was a cut up and leave job


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 24, 2006)

*Nice*

I popped a top of a norfolk pine that was a close one. Had about 6 inches to spare neighbors fence.I popped it right were it forked out from previously bein topped at about 20 feet.Top was about 30 feet.Neighbor was sayin "its gonna get my fence"I said "pay attention".Needless to say my boss at the time make a quick 20 spot.Everybody was happy and i got free lunch.Those are the best.Nice Job as usual ekka.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow Ekka you are a keen man! I have used clinometers a bit but i still wouldn't have made that call, good on ya.


----------



## Ekka (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey, I'm in the movie business and have to keep the ratings up. :greenchainsaw:  opcorn:


----------



## Jim1NZ (Aug 29, 2006)

Haha yea, that was some good viewing! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Ekka (Aug 29, 2006)

Now I gotta come up with something new coz ya cant get any closer than that!


----------



## zzrjohn (Aug 31, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Now I gotta come up with something new coz ya cant get any closer than that!



You'll have to start folding sh*t sticks, Ekka...:jawdrop:


----------



## Ekka (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, thanx, I'm onto it, give us a bit of time to practice then I'll do one in a critical spot.


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 1, 2006)

A good drop just goes to show what can be done with all bases covered.

i would have cut it down i admit


----------

